# Mass Accreditation Guidelines Readily Available...



## ScoopEmUp (Feb 10, 2011)

on the web. Great reading for those considering accreditation.

"massachusetts police accreditation standards" filetype:doc - Google Search


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Shut this down please.


----------

